# Warning: Mac Malware disguised as Flash...



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.idropnews.com/news/macs-infected-windows-malware-disguised-flash/38446/?utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If you really need Flash on our Mac, the best way to keep it updated is to go into the System Preferences, and down in the Other section, click on Flash Player. Go to the Updates tab and click on Allow Adobe to install updates. That way you will get updates automatically from the correct site. Then you can keep updated and ignore any requests from bogus sites.


----------

